# Grafikfehler



## Moritz123 (28. April 2003)

Hallo!
seit heute habe ich irgendwie merkwürdige fehler in der Grafik.
diese äußern sich in minimalen blauen Punkten auf dem Monitor, so dass
beispielsweise Buchstaben teilweise blau werden. Zur besseren Verdeutlichung habe ich mal einen Screenshot angehängt. So extrem wie es dort aussieht ist nicht, aber die Anzahl hat sich beim einfügen des Screenshots verdoppelt.

Edit: Vielleicht sollte ich dann doch noch eine Frage stellen 
Also, was denkt ihr: liegt es eher am Monitor oder eher an der GraKa?

Danke!


----------



## melmager (28. April 2003)

das is sich graka

(kann auch sein das die einfach zu warm wird)

hat die ein miefquirl (lüfter)
bitte kontrolle ob läuft und sauber ist
ansonst mal sehen das gut luft an die karte kommt


----------



## Moritz123 (29. April 2003)

Also die GraKa hat einen Lüfter, der absolut staubfrei ist. Die Karte ist auch erst einen guten Monmat alt.


----------



## blubber (29. April 2003)

ich denk auch, dass es an er graka liegt. Ich hatte mal nach einer übertakt-session grüne punkte aufm bildschirm.
Hast du deine übertaktet?

bye


----------



## Moritz123 (29. April 2003)

Die Grafikkarte ist im Lieferzustand. Auch sonst wurde keine Komponente im System übertaktet.


----------



## blubber (29. April 2003)

najo, dann guck ma, wie melmager schon sagte, ob nicht ein hitzestau entsteht. sonst halt ma graka austauschen, dann siehste ja, ob immernoch punkte hast (fehler am monitor).

bye


----------

